# Alaskan Malamutes



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

What are they like as mums? My "lovley" vet lied to me and told me my Malamute wasn't pregant but it's not far from the two month mark and she's just like a baloon and my new vet says she's defiantly pregant.

Let me explain how she ended up like this.

Maya is a rescue dog and the recue thought she was spayed and told us she was spayed, so I had no thoughts about bringing her home to my un-nueterd springer (who we had planned to stud).

Few months later she comes into season and my springer never even noticed till 3 1/2 weeks later. I had to go away on a course and I left my family in charge with the understanding; Barney stays IN his crate and AWAY from Maya.

My mum had gone out and my brother and lodger decided to let them breed and video it. :mad5:

I did not find this out till a week later and I rushed her to the vet and he done some tests and stuff and said no she's not pregant. :skep:



So yes I have Malamute x springer puppies on the way, now don't get me wrong i'm not a novice and I come from along line of dog breeders but no one in my family has ever owned a husky or malamute, it's always been springers, labs, terriers and collies.

The thing is I don't know allot about malamutes ( The rescue I got her from had her as siberian husky x border collie :001_rolleyes: ) but have been studying and I can't find what they are like as parents so some advice would be good.

Thank you


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

my brother and lodger decided to let them breed and video it. :mad5[/QUOTE]

Lovely brother you have there  do they both have a 'problem' I wouldn't let them anywhere near an animal of mine 
Mary
x


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> I did not find this out till a week later and I rushed her to the vet and he done some tests and stuff and said no she's not pregant.


???? why would your vet need to do tests if you had a video of the mating and so knew it had happened. As you know that a mating has taken place, all you had to do was get the mismate jab and have the pregnancy terminated.

I'm actually a bit gobsmacked by your brother's and lodger's behaviour...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

marlynaveve said:


> my brother and lodger decided to let them breed and video it. :mad5


Lovely brother you have there  do they both have a 'problem' I wouldn't let them anywhere near an animal of mine 
Mary
x[/QUOTE]

Nope both mentally stable aparently but they thought it would be funny :skep: idiots anyhow they arn't allowed to look after my animals again ever, I can't keep them away because they live in the same house but if I have to leave my mum looks after them or my friends do, thank fully.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

You could get them aborted and her spayed at same time. Would save any further funnyvideo incidents with brother and lodger and save your Mum having to look after your Bitch and maybe pups as well


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hope im not going too far off topic, but surely resuce centres have vets that can tell if a dog has been spayed or castrated otherwise how do they know to do the ones that come in entire? and not really sure how a springer managed to get on a mal as the size difference must be quite great, although im sure these things can happen. i know absolutely nothing about breeding but isn't 3 1/2 weeks quite late for her to be at her fertile time? am genuninely asking these questions as i do not know the answers. thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Which rescue did you get the bitch from ?

I doubt they would be best pleased about this situation in all honesty,now I know why some rescues want other dogs people own neutered before they are allowed to adopt,as highlighted here you may be able to give the dog a good home but that doesn't make them responsible owners.  

As for bitches you can't always tell if there spayed,my bitch was spayed back in April,there's hardly a scar there now.

As for advice I think you need to contact the rescue,explain whats happened and take it from there.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Sleepwalker, it can happen with bitches. I helped in the rehoming of a bitch some years ago. The vets at the centre she had come from (in Ireland) said she was spayed. Some weeks after settling into her new home, the owner came downstairs to one dead pup. It was pretty traumatic for both the owner and the bitch.

I still cannot believe that a vet performed tests to see if she was pregnant if a mating had been witnessed...I'm puzzled. The would normally have simply given the options - go ahead with pregnancy, offered the mismate jab, or offered to spay her..... Seems odd to me.. 

I think Sallyanne has made the right suggestion - contact the rescue - they will be upset, but they will also be the best people do deal with this and rehome the resulting pups.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Sleepwalker, it can happen with bitches. I helped in the rehoming of a bitch some years ago. The vets at the centre she had come from (in Ireland) said she was spayed. Some weeks after settling into her new home, the owner came downstairs to one dead pup. It was pretty traumatic for both the owner and the bitch.
> 
> I still cannot believe that a vet performed tests to see if she was pregnant if a mating had been witnessed...I'm puzzled. The would normally have simply given the options - go ahead with pregnancy, offered the mismate jab, or offered to spay her..... Seems odd to me..
> 
> I think Sallyanne has made the right suggestion - contact the rescue - they will be upset, but they will also be the best people do deal with this and rehome the resulting pups.


I wasn't aware of any tests to determine pregnancy only a scan after 28 days,So I'm a little confused as to what tests were done, if any.
I really hope it's a phantom,I think this bitch needs to be spayed asap.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the replies, was just wondering, as i have only ever had boy pets:biggrin:


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> and not really sure how a springer managed to get on a mal as the size difference must be quite great, although im sure these things can happen.


They definitely can. A neighbour of ours thought her bitch was safe in her back garden only to look out and see her lying down being mated by a Jack Russell, 
So 'where there's a will there's a way' as they say.
I'm with Sallyanne on this one, don't waste any more time, get back to the vet and get her spayed.
Mary
x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok going off the topic here I did not ask for advice I asked for what malamutes are like, please understand I am under enough stress as it is and am only 20 years old.

I have contacted the rescue they do know and they will be spaying her on advice of my new vet after the puppies are born as they are now due within a week or two.

Technically they are more of a pound in someways rather than a rescue but they do try hard and before you people go searching up and phoning the rescue up, it's not in plymouth so gables and woodside are off the menu.

Sorry to sound nasty, I mean to ill intentions but I did ask for advice on malamutes NOT what to do.

Edit;

Also My springer is big and my malamute is small so they are not much bigger than each other.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry if i went off topic, as i said i have no knowledge on breeding, so was just curious. i have a mal cross and hes quite big or so i thought in comparison to a springer. yours is of similar colouring to mine. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> The thing is I don't know allot about malamutes ( The rescue I got her from had her as siberian husky x border collie :001_rolleyes: ) but have been studying and I can't find what they are like as parents so some advice would be good.


So if as you say she's a Mal,why did the rescue have her down as a crossbreed ?


SpringerHusky said:


> Ok going off the topic here I did not ask for advice I asked for what malamutes are like, please understand I am under enough stress as it is and am only 20 years old.
> 
> I have contacted the rescue they do know and they will be spaying her on advice of my new vet after the puppies are born as they are now due within a week or two.
> 
> ...


Sorry but when someone is irresponsible and has allowed a RESCUE bitch to become pregnant you will get opinions whether or not you want them,of course you don't have to read or even reply to them.
Of course it's always easier to lay the blame as to why and how it happened at someone else's door rather than take the appropriate action.

Could you explain what tests your vet did to determine pregnancy ?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Could you explain what tests your vet did to determine pregnancy ?


I too would be interested in this... I have never heard of a vet doing any tests to determine pregnancy (except a scan which is carried out much further into the pregnancy so couldn't be that). Regardless, the responsible thing would have been to either give her the mismate jab or spay her and abort the puppies.

Are the rescue going to rehome the puppies or are you planning on selling them yourself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey sorry to hear whats happened, I would kill your brother & his mate if I were you 

Do you ever walk in Central Park btw, I'm from plymouth too I think I may have met your mal! Lovely dog x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry but is NOT my fault as I thought she was spayed as she has a small scar under her belly around where a spay would be and maya came into season suddenly, I did NOT wish to breed springer x malamutes or even malamutes for that matter just springers.

Maya was a stray no one knew anything abut her, the kneels thought she was a husky x collie because she looked like a husky (she was under weight) and apparently acted like a collie (though I've been around collies all my life and don't see how she acts like a collie).

I would take the blame if it was my fault but Barney was due to be studded, we have his papers and have had health tests done except for eye tests because of an accident that happened when he was a puppy and has now scratched his eyes and I was told that eye tests could not be done because of this.

I got Maya as a companion for him and I felt I had room for another dog. I believed she was spayed and when she came into season I was shocked and they was kept separate at all times. I thought a 20 year old and an 18 year old could have been responsible enough to understand simple instructions, but apparently not. :thumbdown:

The vet I used to go was a small private practice and was cheap, I should have known better but my new vet although charge more are much more experienced and part of large clinic based around Devon and Cornwall.


They vet took blood and urine samples and phoned me a week alter to say she was not pregnant, I'm experienced in dog breeding (well no not myself) but I don't know everything and I didn't know of a missmatch jab and would that have worked a month on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Dundee said:


> I too would be interested in this... I have never heard of a vet doing any tests to determine pregnancy (except a scan which is carried out much further into the pregnancy so couldn't be that). Regardless, the responsible thing would have been to either give her the mismate jab or spay her and abort the puppies.
> 
> Are the rescue going to rehome the puppies or are you planning on selling them yourself?


Wouldn't they be the property of the rescue ?
Also would the OP be in breach of an adoption agreement,many state that you will NOT BREED from the said dog.

As for Mal's been good mothers - how long is a peice of string,
Did you do any research on the breed before adopting this dog ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Sorry but is NOT my fault as I thought she was spayed as she has a small scar under her belly around where a spay would be and maya came into season suddenly, I did NOT wish to breed springer x malamutes or even malamutes for that matter just springers.
> 
> Maya was a stray no one knew anything abut her, the kneels thought she was a husky x collie because she looked like a husky (she was under weight) and apparently acted like a collie (though I've been around collies all my life and don't see how she acts like a collie).
> 
> ...


So could you say what tests your vet did to determine pregnancy ?

Eye testing springers you might want to send Squrr a PM,she knows about this breed and I believe all her dogs are tested.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The rescue have agreed to help me find new homes for them,they won't be taking the dog away from me or the pups away from their mum. Also there was no breed thing in the contract as all dogs are almost always spayed and nueterd this was just a slip up. The rescue will also be spaying her free of charge once she has fully weened the pups.

Via eye tests-Thank you I would love to find that out as that was the one left to do

Vet Tests-Can be found in previous post (I edit allot)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Dont bother explaining yourself accidents do happen...

Have you got in contact with the rescue? Is it the one in tavistock? See if they can take the pups, they will vet the homes before hand and will be able to ensure they go to the best homes.

did u see my post above about central park?


sorry just seen u answered the question already re pups/rescue


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> Hey sorry to hear whats happened, I would kill your brother & his mate if I were you
> 
> Do you ever walk in Central Park btw, I'm from plymouth too I think I may have met your mal! Lovely dog x


I don't usually but i might take a trip up there, i'm not too far i'm towards the tothil area but if it's not too much for Maya I might come take her up to control park :001_cool:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

cool well let me know how things work out and post pics of the pups, good luck with everything I hope mum and pups will be safe and well x


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's the link to sgurr's website,I'm sure she would only be too happy to help,
Sgurr - English Springer Spaniels - Welcome


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

louise5031 said:


> cool well let me know how things work out and post pics of the pups, good luck with everything I hope mum and pups will be safe and well x


Thanks, I shall do


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Here's the link to sgurr's website,I'm sure she would only be too happy to help,
> Sgurr - English Springer Spaniels - Welcome


Thankyou, oh wow what beautiful springers :001_wub:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

although I am not going to enter the who's fault debate! I do think the rescue centre should not have presumed she was spayed, If a rescue centre tell you that a dog is spayed it normally is. At least they will be helping you rehome the pups.I hope all is going ok with your dog and keep us informed with loads of pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

so instead of anyone answering this person question of "What are they like as mums?" everyone jumps on a band wagon and moans.


well done everyone, no wonder people leave. :thumbdown:


sadly i'm unable to answer but i imagine malamutes make as good a mum as any other dogs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

hey less of the 'everyone'


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Louise was nice, she always is.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

All the Alaskan Malamute females that I have seen with puppies have been brilliant mums, but I guess that they need the right conditions as well. The bitch will need to have a fairly private "den" (whelping box) where they feel safe and secure, and the presence of someone they trust implicitly during the birthing process.

I know you didn't want any other advice, but I would suggest that you get your brother and his muppet mate neutered as soon as possible. You wouldn't want twits like that to reproduce after all

Mick


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry about the accident but I hope all goes well for your Mal and pups. Yes your brother and his m8 were wrong but that's not your fault and I'm sure by now they are realizing that they were stupid but unfortunately what is is , so I hope you keep us all informed and post pics. I don't know enough about Mals but I'm sure that people will be helpful and supportive in their advice...Jill


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,

I've not been on line much as we have had electrical storms here yeaterday and earlier today - lost my last computer to a lighning strike in March so being extra careful.

Yes, very happy to help with info about health checks for Springers, costs, who does it etc. Either give me a pm or contact me via the website. If you come via the website I can get back you directly to your e-mail. So choose either way, and thanks for the nice comments about my dogs.

Sgurr


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

raindog said:


> All the Alaskan Malamute females that I have seen with puppies have been brilliant mums, but I guess that they need the right conditions as well. The bitch will need to have a fairly private "den" (whelping box) where they feel safe and secure, and the presence of someone they trust implicitly during the birthing process.
> 
> I know you didn't want any other advice, but I would suggest that you get your brother and his muppet mate neutered as soon as possible. You wouldn't want twits like that to reproduce after all
> 
> Mick


Thank you that's brilliant and very helpful, I'm going to be on call and have permission from my college if she decides to pop them while I'm there. 

That advice sounds good and you are right unfortunately one has already bred and done a runner :thumbdown:


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> so instead of anyone answering this person question of "What are they like as mums?" everyone jumps on a band wagon and moans
> well done everyone, no wonder people leave. :thumbdown:
> sadly i'm unable to answer but i imagine malamutes make as good a mum as any other dogs.


Well the only thing I 'moaned' about was the obscene behavior of the two 'pervs' who took the video, and I stand by that 
Mary
x


----------



## Sgurr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi 

Returned your pm with the health check details - hope you get it OK

Sgurr


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> so instead of anyone answering this person question of "What are they like as mums?" everyone jumps on a band wagon and moans.
> 
> well done everyone, no wonder people leave. :thumbdown:
> 
> sadly i'm unable to answer but i imagine malamutes make as good a mum as any other dogs.


I didn't think I was moaning particularly either. I just wanted to say I hoped everything went OK. I have not had Malamutes so I did not want to give advice on something I did not know about.


----------



## Happy123 (Nov 28, 2008)

Posting this message here, too:

Please note that "Springerhusky", whose real name is Daisy, has been telling a different tale on another dog-related site called Dogster, where she has lied about the fact that her male was the sire and told everyone- repeatedly - that Maya was impregnated by some "other" springer when Diasy left her in boarding. Further, she lied about the fact that Barney was still intact, saying she had him neutered "months ago", so there was NO WAY he could be the sire.

She was rude and snappy with people who doubted her story, to make matters worse.

The link to two of the forum topics are below:

Dogster thread #1
Dogster thread #2

Daisy has been on dogster for years now and has been told multiple times to NOT BREED BARNEY. He has shown human AND dog aggression and bitten a human twice (probably more), once drawing blood when he bite a small child. It is not surprising he failed a temp test last year. Barney is not breed standard, Daisy said that he is often mistaken as a mix, and further, he has entropion, which is hereditary. Daisy has been told all of this yet insists on breeding him in the future.

The lack of accountability for her irresponsible actions is appalling to me - it is one thing to foul up and admit it but to foul up - BIG TIME - and then refuse to acknowledge she has anything to do with it just makes me think she has learned absolutely NOTHING from this experience. Further, blaming everyone BUT herself and then lying and casting even MORE blame on innocent people is just awful. She is 20 years old, but this is extremely immature behavior.

She has also said on dogster that Maya was a stray/the "rescue" was really just a boarding kennel that did nothing to inspect her as an adopter/etc., so I would wager that there is NOT an interested rescue at all, and that these puppies are soley dependent on Daisy and her family to find them homes. I hope to god they take that responsibility seriously.

Very, very sad stuff.

The folks at dogster apparently found this forum, and thank goodness, because they needed to know the truth about the situation and it was obvious Daisy had no intention of being honest.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

crikey :frown2: as they say ' the truth will out'.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Happy123 for this. Maybe a few members need to apologise IMO. Its so sad someone has to do this to a poor bitch and now 10 pups who will end up who knows where!!!! Sounded Fishy to me from start


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Happy123. TBH none of this surprises me - it was pretty obvious from the start that things didn't add up. Having seen a photo of the springer I was aware that he shouldn't have been used at stud... but not aware of his poor temperament. What a tragedy to have passed this on to 10 puppies - I wonder if the future puppy owners will be made aware. 
Some of us get aggro for being negative, but they fail to realise that it is because we can see through these stories and think it is because we have some snobbish attitude against anyone else breeding or 'accidents'. They fail to see what is obvious to some of us and we get jumped on because of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I knew something didn't add up,

Oh Dear,poor puppies,I wonder if these will become yet another rescue statisic.
So very sad.
Why don't people take accountability for their actions,act on good advice which is given in good faith,only then to be told some cock and bull story,it's makes me wonder why some of us bother it really does!

And these are the sort of Breeders which need to be stopped in my opinion,irresponsible doesn't describe it really does it!!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Well as you know I did Lie and that I'm sorry, I'm under allot of stress and home and maybe I wanted to take things off my home life though that is no excuse.

Barney is not nueterd but will be and so will Maya.

I do not appreciate people saying that my dogs have temperament problems, this is a lie both dogs have fantastic temperaments with Maya exception to some dogs but this is more so lack of socializing than anything.

I will not be coming onto the fourms as I found me and forums just do not work anymore. 

I may come back when my life is settled but somehow i'm not sure I will be welcome here :closedeyes:

so for now it's goodbye, I will still update maya's dogster puppy page but that is it.

-Bye


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Well as you know I did Lie and that I'm sorry, I'm under allot of stress and home and maybe I wanted to take things off my home life though that is no excuse.
> 
> Barney is not nueterd but will be and so will Maya.
> 
> ...


Well done for coming on and apologising. Good luck with the pups, try your damned hardest to find them GOOD homes before they reach 8 weeks so when the time comes they can go happily. There is no point whatsoever keeping them all until they are six months you are ruining their chances of being properly socialised.

If you ever fancy meeting up when the pups are old enough give me a PM, my Zach is great with other dogs so could be a good chance of socialising them. x


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I dont understand why you lied to be honest it makes no sense unless you were trying to sell the pups on here and needed a good sales pitch 
I hope you manage to sort yourself out not just for you but for your dogs aswell x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> I dont understand why you lied to be honest it makes no sense unless you were trying to sell the pups on here and needed a good sales pitch
> I hope you manage to sort yourself out not just for you but for your dogs aswell x


I wish I knew myself, although the story here is actually true. I just lied on dogster :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Unfortunatly lies catch up with you i just wish u had told the truth maybe people would have been a bit more understanding x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jem said:


> Unfortunatly lies catch up with you i just wish u had told the truth maybe people would have been a bit more understanding x


Yes and everyday I worried and knew it would not long after posting it but I continued like an idiot.


----------

